# Grafikprobleme bei Rift



## sig226 (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin zwar WOW-Geschädigter, doch habe ich mittlerweile auf "Rift" parallel erweitert, mein Problem ist das ich miserable FPS habe und ein stetiges Ruckeln. Da hilft nur ein einstellen auf niedrige Details und Auflösung. Meine Frage ist wie ich meinen PC am einfachsten "pimpen" kann für ein besseres Spielerlebnis, speziell "Rift".
Auf WOW kann ich mit meinen Konfig ohne Probleme "ultra" spielen. Hier meine Specs:
AMP Phenom 2 x4 2,8 ghz, 4gb Ram, Nvidia GT 420 2GB.
lt. einem Bekannten würde schon eine Graka Richtung Nvidia GTX Serie oder Radeon Saphire (ggf. MSI) reichen, ich habe bei Rift nur ca. 12-15 FPS, bei WOW 50-65.
Aus Kostengründen scheidet neuer Prozessor aus. Hat jemand einen Tip der sich mit beidem auskennt?? 
Gruß VM


----------



## Palimbula (11. Juni 2011)

Das Problem ist, mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit, die Grafikkarte. Diese ist zwar DirectX 11 fähig, aber das war es auch schon. Die Karte taugt eigentlich nur zum Filme/Bilder anschauen. Zum Zocken aktueller Spiele ist diese jedoch völlig ungeeignet --> *pcgameshardware.de:Nvidia mit DX11 faehiger Low-Profile-Grafikkarte für OEMs* Du kannst zwar versuchen ob es mit einem aktuellen Grafikktreiber besser wird, aber das glaube ich nicht. Temperaturprobleme schließe ich einfach mal aus. Sollten solche dennoch bestehen, z. B. weil der Lüfter der Grafikkarte dreckig ist, würde das beheben dieses Problems die FPS in Rift auch nicht wirklich verbessern. Ein Ackergaul wird nach dem Waschen nun einmal kein Zuchthengst 

Solltest du an den Ersatz der Grafikkarte denken, benötigen wir für eine Empfehlung aber noch folgende Infos von dir:

- Budget
- Hersteller/Modell des Netzteils (dafür wirst den PC vermutlich aufmachen müssen)
- Hersteller/Modell/Kaufdatum des PC'S --> Ich tippe darauf, dass dein PC ein Kompkettsystem ist und ggfls. noch keine 2 Jahre alt. Stichwort: Garantie/Gewährleistung

Für das auslesen von Hardwareinformationen kannst du SIW verwenden.


----------



## OldboyX (11. Juni 2011)

ATI/AMD 5770 oder 6770 (ist völlig identisch) ~ 85 €
AMD 6850 ~117€
GTX 460 1GB ~ 122€
AMD 6870 ~135€
*Sapphire AMD 5850 Extreme ~ 112 € (extrem gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis)*
AMD 6950 1GB ~ 180€
GTX 560 TI ~177€


Je nach deinem Budget kannst du hier eine Karte wählen. Das mit Abstand beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat hier die Sapphire AMD 5850 Extreme Edition. Das Minimum stellt aber die 5770 dar (die 6770 heißt nur anders, ist aber die völlig identische Karte). Damit kannst du Rift auf jeden Fall vernünftig spielen für unter 100 €. Alles auf Max und AA und AF wird damit aber nicht gehen.

Einige Karten dazwischen habe ich weggelassen, da sie meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn machen (GTX 560 OHNE TI zb = GTX 460 nur teurer um mehr Kohle abzugreifen).

Die AMD Karten verbrauchen unter Last durch die Bank weniger Strom als die Nvidia Karten. Im Idle sind die Nvidia Karten genügsamer.

Eine 5770 oder 6850 solltest du problemlos an deinem N etzteil betreiben können, bei einer GTX 460 und allen Karten darüber musst du eventuell aufpassen.


----------



## Varitu (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

die 5770 solltest nicht nehmen. Habe damit Rift angetestet, Auflösung Full HD. Anfangs läuft noch alles butterweich. Sobald du aber in der Nähe von Städten oder größeren Spielergruppen kommst fängt das geruckel an.

Gruß Varitus


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Juni 2011)

Varitu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die 5770 solltest nicht nehmen. Habe damit Rift angetestet, Auflösung Full HD. Anfangs läuft noch alles butterweich. Sobald du aber in der Nähe von Städten oder größeren Spielergruppen kommst fängt das geruckel an.
> 
> Gruß Varitus



so sicher, dass es an der Grafikkarte liegt?


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2011)

sig226 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin zwar WOW-Geschädigter, doch habe ich mittlerweile auf "Rift" parallel erweitert, mein Problem ist das ich miserable FPS habe und ein stetiges Ruckeln. Da hilft nur ein einstellen auf niedrige Details und Auflösung. Meine Frage ist wie ich meinen PC am einfachsten "pimpen" kann für ein besseres Spielerlebnis, speziell "Rift".
> Auf WOW kann ich mit meinen Konfig ohne Probleme "ultra" spielen. Hier meine Specs:
> AMP Phenom 2 x4 2,8 ghz, 4gb Ram, Nvidia GT 420 2GB.
> ...



Wieviel willst du denn ausgeben? Und kannst du eine Graka einbauen?

Wenn ja, nimm die GTX460, bekommste schon teilweise für weniger als 150 Euro und die hält noch nen Jahr für alle kommenden Games.


----------



## Varitu (13. Juni 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> so sicher, dass es an der Grafikkarte liegt?



Hi,

denke schon. Regler habe ich alle auf Maximum gestellt. Wenn man nicht auf Max stellt, läuft es ruckelfrei, sieht aber irgendwie "unfertig" aus.

Rest vom System: CPU Athlon II 250, 4GB RAM und Win XP/7.

Aber wei OldboyX schon schriebt, es lohnt sich eh nicht mehr eine 5770 zu kaufen. Der Preis/Leistungsunterscheid ist einfach zu gering wenn man die mit den anderen vergelicht.

Gruß Varitus


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2011)

Naja wie bereits gesagt wurde, ist eine 5770 nicht mehr das Optimum und Rift ist ein aktuelles Spiel mit entsprechenden Anforderungen.
Wundert mich eigentlich nicht sonderlich, dass es bei Max. Details in Full HD bei größeren Spieleransammlungen anfängt zu ruckeln.

Dafür sollte dann sicherlich ne GTX460 aufwärts her. Und selbst damit wird man in Extremfällen vllt. mal einen kleinen Ruckler zu spüren bekommen, wenn man bedenkt, dass du "nur" eine X2 CPU hast, die auch nicht unbedingt die *aller*schnellste ist.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Juni 2011)

Varitu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> denke schon. Regler habe ich alle auf Maximum gestellt. Wenn man nicht auf Max stellt, läuft es ruckelfrei, sieht aber irgendwie "unfertig" aus.
> 
> ...



Also sicher auch AntiAliasing auf Anschlag? Das erklärt nämlich alles, du kannst von einer Mittelklassegpu natürlich nicht erwarten auf hoher Auflösung noch mit AntiAliasing zu arbeiten.


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Also sicher auch AntiAliasing auf Anschlag? Das erklärt nämlich alles, du kannst von einer Mittelklassegpu natürlich nicht erwarten auf hoher Auflösung noch mit AntiAliasing zu arbeiten.



Jo, stimmt. So mit 2xAA könnts vielleicht gehen, aber alles andere ist wohl dann nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Varitu (13. Juni 2011)

@Blut und Donner

Ja, alles auf ANschalg. 

Naja, ich habs am Anfang(im Prolog) so gestellt, da lief es dann richtig gut. Dachte schon "Wow, die Grafik und es ist Flüssig". Dann in der "richtigen Welt" immer noch, tolle WEitsicht, gute Grafik. Naja bis ich dann in diese erste Stadt kam. Da wars dann vorbei. 
Die 5770 war ja nie die Top-Karte, "nur" ein gutes Mittelklasseteil das nicht viel Strom braucht.


----------



## redrum1337 (20. Juli 2011)

habe auch ein Problem, und zwar scheint es so als würde die ingame Grafik bei mir in Rift nicht so zu wollen wie ich will, da ich ständig einen grauen schleier um mich herum habe welcher mich tierisch nervt!

ich glaube das ist auch nicht normal, oder ?

dies ist jedoch auf beiden pc's von mir so, trotz grafikeinstellung "ultra". die verwendete grafikkarte ist die geforce gt 335m in meinem laptop und in dem pc die geforce 8800 gt. Beide haben genug leistung damit sowas eigentlich nicht vorkommen kann. 

zur veranschaulichung habe ich mal 2 bilder angehangen:

http://img284.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=111461744_2011_07_20_003143_122_414lo.jpg

http://img250.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=114643494_2011_07_20_003149_122_248lo.jpg


ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

edit: anzumerken ist vielleicht auch noch dass es die 7 tage testversion ist, aber ich denke mal das hat keine auswirkungen auf die ingame-grafik.

MfG.


----------



## xdave78 (20. Juli 2011)

Wie kommst Du denn darauf, das diese Grafikkarten mit der Einstellung "Ultra" ohne Weiteres klarkommen sollten? Ich würd mal eher so auf niedrig-mittel tippen.

Sieht klar nach ner falschen Einstellung bei der Sichtweite aus.


----------



## redrum1337 (20. Juli 2011)

Spielen tu ich ja auch wenn auf "hoch", aber habe mal aultra angemacht um das als fehlerquelle auszuschließen. Die Sichtweite ist auf "5", also nahe am Maximum. Oder hatte ich einfach bisher pech und es war einfach immer "Nacht" im Spiel ? Finds halt sehr merkwürdig und unschön mit dem graufilm.

MfG.


----------



## Palimbula (20. Juli 2011)

Stell mal alles im Grafikkartentreiber auf "Anwendungsgesteuert". Nicht das du im Spiel etwas änderst, es den Treiber aber nicht interessiert da der (mögliche) Grauschleier treiberbedingt ist.


----------

